# USC School of Cinematic Arts - Stark Producing Program 2020



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2019)

Deadline is November 15th

Who's applying this year?



			USC Cinematic Arts | Application Procedures
		


From the site:

The Peter Stark Program is highly selective, accepting 24 students out of an average of about 250 applicants each year.

Personal statement:

Answer the following questions in the supplied text boxes (do not upload them separately). When answering the questions below be *very specific*.

Why do you want to attend the Stark Program? (3,000 characters maximum)

If you already have a prior degree in media or already work in media, why do you want to pursue this particular graduate degree? (1,000 characters maximum)

What is your plan for the next year if you are not accepted into the Peter Stark Producing Program? (1,000 characters maximum)

Do you have an ultimate career goal? If so, what is it? (1,000 characters maximum)

Do you perceive any weaknesses/shortcomings in yourself? Detail/amplify. (1,000 characters maximum)

Describe an emotionally significant experience in your life and how it affected you. (2,000 characters maximum)

Do you have a favorite existing film, TV show, web series, book, or play? Explain why it's a favorite. (1,000 characters maximum)

Additionally, do you have interest in other art forms (literature, opera, sculpture, theatre, painting, dance, etc.)? (1,000 characters maximum)

Good luck!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2019)

A good Stark AMA:






						Accepted to USC - Peter Stark AMA (Ask Me Anything)
					

I'll be attending the Peter Stark Producing Program at USC this fall. Happy to answer any questions about the application process, so AMA!  Best, -Julie



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2019)

Last year's Stark thread:






						USC Peter Stark Program Fall 2019 Entry
					

Hi all!  I didn't see a thread for the most recent group of applicants (that is this year) for Stark so I thought I would start one. If there's already an existing thread for people applying this year, could you please link it?  Are there any people applying fall of 2018 to enter next year...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## HTZZZZ (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm applying as an international student. Had very few experiences with the industry, nervous about the application


----------



## Chris W (Nov 9, 2019)

HTZZZZ said:


> I'm applying as an international student. Had very few experiences with the industry, nervous about the application


Good luck!

Be sure to ask @Julie Lew if you have questions. She's at Stark now and the link to her AMA is above.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 14, 2019)

Deadline is TOMORROW!!?? ? ? ? ⏲ ✍⌨? ? ? ? ?‍♂️ ? ⚖ ? ? ? ?‍♀️


----------



## Montalvo78 (Jan 14, 2020)

Has anyone started to hear about interviews? From past forums, looks like they send out invitations for interviews around this time?


----------



## KeenanDK (Jan 14, 2020)

Montalvo78 said:


> Has anyone started to hear about interviews? From past forums, looks like they send out invitations for interviews around this time?



I haven't heard anything. Getting anxious! Lol


----------



## stark alum (Jan 15, 2020)

I can remember getting the call from Art Murphy saying I was accepted.   I was snoozing in my NYU dorm room at 11pm, which was prime calling time for Art.  I wondered had I dreamt the call?  The next day I called the Stark office and Claire-Art's assistant at the time--assured me I was in.         

Its been 35 years since, and the program has gone through many changes (there were a few years when all the Starkies had to wear jackets and ties), but I wouldn't trade my time--or barbs--with Art Murphy for anything.  One other thing:  The summer between I was placed at Universal, and by shear luck/kismet, I met the executive turned producer who would be my professional mentor and to this day great friend.                                                                                                                                                       

Good luck with the admissions process.  We didn't have interviews then.  We did have letters of recommendation.  And, I can remember a well-placed one to Fran Stark that certainly helped my case.


----------



## dmaria (Jan 21, 2020)

Haven't heard anything yet either! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Montalvo78 (Jan 29, 2020)

Called admissions and they said interview requests will continue to rollout in February. Not sure if that meant they just started sending them out or if they will start when February comes around.


----------



## KeenanDK (Jan 30, 2020)

Just got an email within the past hour to schedule my interview. I'm ecstatic to even make this far..."it's an honor to be nominated" and all that. Hope y'all get a similar email soon!


----------



## heyambshey (Jan 30, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Just got an email within the past hour to schedule my interview. I'm ecstatic to even make this far..."it's an honor to be nominated" and all that. Hope y'all get a similar email soon!


Never clicked so fast in my life to see this. That's awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## Montalvo78 (Jan 30, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Just got an email within the past hour to schedule my interview. I'm ecstatic to even make this far..."it's an honor to be nominated" and all that. Hope y'all get a similar email soon!



Congrats!!


----------



## Montalvo78 (Feb 5, 2020)

Just got the email for an interview request! So excited! Hope everyone gets that email soon!


----------



## spark (Feb 5, 2020)

Got the email for the interview request as well! Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi everyone - I'm currently in the program. Good luck on your interviews and was in your spot last year. Just relax (easier said than done) the interviews for Stark are personal and they simply want to know more about you. What perspectives you bring, things that stand out in your background and the type of filmmaker you aspire to be...


----------



## BananaW (Feb 6, 2020)

spark said:


> Got the email for the interview request as well! Best of luck to everyone!





spark said:


> Got the email for the interview request as well! Best of luck to everyone!


Good luck to you!!! I haven’t heard anything from the USC yet. Hopefully I could at least got into the interview section.


----------



## dmaria (Feb 7, 2020)

BananaW said:


> Good luck to you!!! I haven’t heard anything from the USC yet. Hopefully I could at least got into the interview section.



I'm in the same boat! Good luck to everyone who hasn't heard from USC, and congrats to everyone who has heard!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## BananaW (Feb 10, 2020)

BananaW said:


> Good luck to you!!! I haven’t heard anything from the USC yet. Hopefully I could at least got into the interview section.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## KeenanDK (Feb 12, 2020)

Just wrapped my interview--good discussion of my goals and they asked a lot about the other programs I applied to.

Don't feel as good and confident about it as I did my Chapman interview, but I think that's because my Skype call was plagued by bad quality for this one.


----------



## spark (Feb 12, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Just wrapped my interview--good discussion of my goals and they asked a lot about the other programs I applied to.
> 
> Don't feel as good and confident about it as I did my Chapman interview, but I think that's because my Skype call was plagued by bad quality for this one.


Thanks so much for sharing! Bad quality calls are definitely stressful. How long did your interview last? What were some of the questions they asked?


----------



## KeenanDK (Feb 12, 2020)

The interview was about 20 min long and the questions were very tailored to my application; they also spent a lot of time asking me about what my plans were if I wasn't accepted and what other programs I applied to.

They asked, in approximate order:
- Why I was leaving the Air Force
- How did I view my military experience in relation to my filmmaking aspirations/how did they connect and intersect in my life?
- What other programs I applied to
- What would I do if I wasn't accepted into USC (this seems to be a theme for this program lol since the question was also on the SlideRoom app)
- What production companies/where in the industry had I considered wanting to end up
- It came up that I'm married so they asked if my wife was supportive of my decision to pursue an MFA
- We discussed the challenges of applying to schools in LA while not being able to physically see the schools (Prof. Turman compared it to blind dates)
- I asked them what the cohorts look like as far as former professionals vs. students straight from undergrad and what role mentorship plays in the program

That's about it!


----------



## BananaW (Feb 13, 2020)

I had my interview with the AFI producing and Chapman FTP. Still looking forward to hear from USC.... good luck to everybody!!!


----------



## taramcdramatic (Feb 13, 2020)

I just got an email a few hours ago to schedule my interview! Thanks to everyone who has posted about their interview experience so far. Wishing everyone luck!


----------



## spark (Feb 21, 2020)

I had my interview yesterday! Similar questions as above, what I'd do if I wasn't accepted, goals, why I would leave my current position at a studio, etc. 

They emphasized that decisions will be out in mid-March. Hope everyone's interviews go well!


----------



## Montalvo78 (Feb 21, 2020)

Also interviewed yesterday and questions were similar as well! They also said decisions would come mid-March. They also asked about leaving my current job at a production company and if I needed the program, etc. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dmaria (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyone still waiting for an interview email? I haven't gotten one still... thinking my chances are slim now considering it's Feb 24th...


----------



## heyambshey (Feb 25, 2020)

I have my skype interview in a few hours. Very nervous but excited to speak with them. Thanks to everyone for sharing their interview experience it helped me calm down quite a bit! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2020)

heyambshey said:


> I have my skype interview in a few hours. Very nervous but excited to speak with them. Thanks to everyone for sharing their interview experience it helped me calm down quite a bit! Good luck everyone!


Good luck!


----------



## taramcdramatic (Feb 26, 2020)

Just had my interview today. I don't know how it went - it felt so quick, ~15 min! I'm not sure I spoke enough, but I guess I'll see when results are out. They did mention that this was the last day of interviews, so decisions should be coming soon.


----------



## heyambshey (Feb 28, 2020)

taramcdramatic said:


> Just had my interview today. I don't know how it went - it felt so quick, ~15 min! I'm not sure I spoke enough, but I guess I'll see when results are out. They did mention that this was the last day of interviews, so decisions should be coming soon.


It went by extremely fast! Mine was 19 minutes but it felt like five. I think it went well but I don't know.


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 3, 2020)

Saw admissions stuff is going out for the other programs--anybody hear anything for Stark?


----------



## Montalvo78 (Mar 4, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> Saw admissions stuff is going out for the other programs--anybody hear anything for Stark?



Don’t think any decisions are out for Stark. Hopefully soon! Good Luck to everyone 😄😄


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 5, 2020)

I didn't think so, but wanted to make sure it wasn't just me lol


----------



## dmaria (Mar 5, 2020)

My int'l friend got waitlisted today for cinematography discipline! I applied to Stark but haven't heard anything.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

dmaria said:


> My int'l friend got waitlisted today for cinematography discipline! I applied to Stark but haven't heard anything.


Nice! Have them sign up here.


----------



## Montalvo78 (Mar 6, 2020)

Just got the call!! So excited!! Good luck to everyone 😄😄


----------



## songbird013 (Mar 6, 2020)

I just got off the phone with Michael! I’m in!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2020)

Montalvo78 said:


> Just got the call!! So excited!! Good luck to everyone 😄😄





songbird013 said:


> I just got off the phone with Michael! I’m in!



Woohoo! Congrats! That's awesome.  To get the USC badge and access to the private USC forum see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 6, 2020)

Dang! Congrats, y'all!


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## kapena (Mar 6, 2020)

Had my call this morning  
I'm over the moon! Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 6, 2020)

kapena said:


> Had my call this morning
> I'm over the moon! Can't wait to meet you all!


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 7, 2020)

Popping in from the Production thread to say congratulations to everyone who got the call! Hope to see some of you at SCA's Admitted Graduate Student Day on April 3!


----------



## Julie Lew (Mar 7, 2020)

Congratulations newly admitted Starkies! See you soon ✌️


----------



## spark (Mar 9, 2020)

Got the call an hour ago! I'M IN!!! (I'm in Canada so I think international calls are going out today)

Can't wait to see you guys later this year!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Mar 9, 2020)

Congratulations! Looks like Starkies and Columbia Creative Producing are getting the calls starting today. 👍


----------



## heyambshey (Mar 9, 2020)

Just got my email informing I've been waitlisted. So bittersweet. 🙃


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 9, 2020)

I was waitlisted too. Oof...not what I was hoping for, but we will see. Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## mcooper (Mar 9, 2020)

Also waitlisted. Keeping the fingers crossed VERY tightly


----------



## taramcdramatic (Mar 9, 2020)

I've been waitlisted, as well. Congrats to everyone who was accepted!


----------



## dmaria (Mar 12, 2020)

I think I'm the first to post this but...
I got my first rejection email  
Not totally surprised, never received an interview, kept checking the status on the liason website.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2020)

dmaria said:


> I think I'm the first to post this but...
> I got my first rejection email
> Not totally surprised, never received an interview, kept checking the status on the liason website.


Sorry to hear. Although please check out our Interview with USC Admissions for advice for the next time:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Jwhite62 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello Congratulations to everyone who was accepted this year! 

I was not accepted this year, however I'm quite young- I like to think (I'm 24) and I'm considering applying in another year or two. Obviously Stark does not provide feedback for applications so I was wondering if folks who were accepted wouldn't mind sharing there resume or pieces of there application (essay, references, etc.) with me so that when I do apply in the future I have a better understanding of how to proceed. 

I understand if that might be too ... personal/revealing so also I wouldn't mind hopping on a call with anyone willing to discuss- or just someone who has general good advice. 

Thanks! Stay Safe!


----------



## taramcdramatic (Mar 28, 2020)

I just got the call yesterday that I'm in off the waitlist! Super excited to join those of you who were accepted. Sending good luck to my fellow waitlist folks, too!


----------



## Montalvo78 (Mar 28, 2020)

Jwhite62 said:


> Hello Congratulations to everyone who was accepted this year!
> 
> I was not accepted this year, however I'm quite young- I like to think (I'm 24) and I'm considering applying in another year or two. Obviously Stark does not provide feedback for applications so I was wondering if folks who were accepted wouldn't mind sharing there resume or pieces of there application (essay, references, etc.) with me so that when I do apply in the future I have a better understanding of how to proceed.
> 
> ...


Down to share my stuff or hop on the phone— whatever would be most helpful to you!


----------



## Montalvo78 (Mar 28, 2020)

taramcdramatic said:


> I just got the call yesterday that I'm in off the waitlist! Super excited to join those of you who were accepted. Sending good luck to my fellow waitlist folks, too!


Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## songbird013 (Apr 2, 2020)

Is anyone else in here still deciding whether or not to attend? I wanted to talk to someone still working through their decision since the deadline is coming up next week.


----------



## spark (Apr 2, 2020)

songbird013 said:


> Is anyone else in here still deciding whether or not to attend? I wanted to talk to someone still working through their decision since the deadline is coming up next week.


Hey! Are you trying to decide between different schools? Or is it the concern about the covid situation in the fall?


----------



## songbird013 (Apr 2, 2020)

spark said:


> Hey! Are you trying to decide between different schools? Or is it the concern about the covid situation in the fall?



At first it was a bit of both. But I think I’ve decided that if I do go, I’ll be going to USC.


----------



## mcooper (Apr 3, 2020)

Out of curiosity, has there been any communication from the university about COVID-19? Either how it is effecting the decision/commitment process this year, or what would happen if things are still not back to normal by the end of August?


----------



## truffleshuffle (Apr 3, 2020)

mcooper said:


> Out of curiosity, has there been any communication from the university about COVID-19? Either how it is effecting the decision/commitment process this year, or what would happen if things are still not back to normal by the end of August?


I'd imagine they'll be addressing this at the Admitted Students Day Zoom session tomorrow. If they don't bring it up, rest assured somebody will lol


----------



## audreyk (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello everyone! My name’s Audrey! I just found this forum- I was accepted off the waitlist today! Can’t believe it!  I’m so excited to meet all of you! Hope everyone’s staying safe and healthy!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 18, 2020)

audreyk said:


> Hello everyone! My name’s Audrey! I just found this forum- I was accepted off the waitlist today! Can’t believe it!  I’m so excited to meet all of you! Hope everyone’s staying safe and healthy!


Congrats!


----------



## truffleshuffle (Apr 18, 2020)

audreyk said:


> Hello everyone! My name’s Audrey! I just found this forum- I was accepted off the waitlist today! Can’t believe it!  I’m so excited to meet all of you! Hope everyone’s staying safe and healthy!


Congrats, Audrey! I see you're from Oregon. Glad to see fellow Oregonians in the program! (I'm in Production though.)


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## mcooper (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi all!

In an extremely surprising turn of events, I got in off the waitlist! @Chris W, I'd love to join whatever accepted students group there is so I can start meeting people.

....I guess it goes to show, to not give up hope!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2020)

Congrats! See this post about accessing private forums:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Jun 12, 2020)

mcooper said:


> Hi all!
> 
> In an extremely surprising turn of events, I got in off the waitlist! @Chris W, I'd love to join whatever accepted students group there is so I can start meeting people.
> 
> ....I guess it goes to show, to not give up hope!


You should now have access! Thank you for being a Lifetime Supporting Member!


----------



## KeenanDK (Jul 16, 2020)

I just found out yesterday that I got in off the wait list! Pretty thrilled as it's my dream program, but I already accepted at UCLA--so time to make some tough decisions! 😬😬


----------



## truffleshuffle (Jul 16, 2020)

KeenanDK said:


> I just found out yesterday that I got in off the wait list! Pretty thrilled as it's my dream program, but I already accepted at UCLA--so time to make some tough decisions! 😬😬


Congrats on both UCLA and USC. Just so you know, USC has gone fully online this Fall, no word on Spring yet obviously. Some are okay with it, some are definitely not. Just wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## Lcarreon10 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am not sure how this portal works but...

Does anyone know what type of internships the students at USC’s Peter Stark Program usually land? Are they paid internships? What type of job offers and salary does the average student have?


----------



## JHD (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi there! Brand new to this forum. A recent USC SCA undergraduate grad, has anyone made a thread for the Peter Stark Program 2021?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 17, 2020)

JHD said:


> Hi there! Brand new to this forum. A recent USC SCA undergraduate grad, has anyone made a thread for the Peter Stark Program 2021?


Not yet! Feel free to make one. 






						Application Year Threads (MA/MFA)
					

Applying to a certain program? The threads here are for you to chat with your fellow applicants as you move through the application process. "USC Production 2020" or "AFI Screenwriting 2020" etc...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## JHD (Nov 17, 2020)

Will do! Thank you!


----------

